
Show HN: When-online – utility for executing online commands while offline - ihoegen
https://github.com/ihoegen/when-online
======
miccah
Neat little program! Looking at the source, it simply polls until the computer
is connected to the internet and then executes the command.

It would be nice to have this run in the background as well.

Anyway, great idea!

